# Thank you Fateh



## jmt356

Thank you Fateh

شكرا لك يا فاتح
Or can I omit the يا:
شكرا لك فاتح


----------



## Hemza

When we speak, we use this " يا". I never heard someone omit it, but I can't tell you if you can or not.


----------



## إسكندراني

Hemza said:


> When we speak, we use this " يا". I never heard someone omit it, but I can't tell you if you can or not.


Yeah, we discussed this before. I think people from Syria omit it sometimes but we never do that in Egypt.


----------



## Hemza

Really? I didn't know about Syria, thank you ^^. In Morocco too, we never omit it, but sometimes, it turns into "a", like (with the example), "shukran lik *a* fate7" instead of "*ya*". And in 7ejazi, as in Egyptian, we never omit it.


----------



## jmt356

I never see it in emails from people from Syria,
 لكني اظن انهم يكتبون بالعربية العامية.


----------



## Hemza

Yes, usually, to write in dialects is easier than standard Arabic.


----------



## jmt356

Even in emails from Saudis, the يا is left out after مرحبا (_i.e._, مرحبا فاتح, without the يا)


----------



## jmt356

Even in emails from Saudis, the يا is left out after مرحبا (_i.e._, مرحبا فاتح, without the يا)


----------



## إسكندراني

Hemza said:


> Really? I didn't know about Syria, thank you ^^. In Morocco too, we never omit it, but sometimes, it turns into "a", like (with the example), "shukran lik *a* fate7" instead of "*ya*". And in 7ejazi, as in Egyptian, we never omit it.


نفس الشيء في مصر لكن تعتبر «شعبية» للغاية


----------



## Hemza

إسكندراني said:


> نفس الشيء في مصر لكن تعتبر «شعبية» للغاية



Do you mean that "a" is used in ma9ri, but it's considered very "sha3bi", colloquial? Sorry, I'm not sure to have understood your sentence.


----------



## Bakr

jmt356 said:


> Thank you Fateh
> 
> شكرا لك يا فاتح
> Or can I omit the يا:
> شكرا لك فاتح



أظن أنه يجوز حذف حرف النداء "يا"، يمكنك أن تقول 
شكرا لك يا فاتح
شكرا لك فاتح


----------



## إسكندراني

Hemza said:


> Do you mean that "a" is used in ma9ri, but it's considered very "sha3bi", colloquial? Sorry, I'm not sure to have understood your sentence.


نعم


----------



## jmt356

Are either of these correct for “Thank you Fateh”: 
شكرا يا فاتح
شكرا لك يا فاتح

Is this correct for “I thank you, Fateh”:
اشكرك يا فاتح
_but not:_
اشكر *لك* يا فاتح


----------



## Hemza

اشكرك يا فاتح= correct
اشكر *لك* يا فاتح= not correct

"لك" means "for you", so just adding the suffix "ك" at "اشكر" is enough .


----------



## jmt356

It is very strange to me that لك is used in شكرا لك but not in اشكر لك


----------



## إسكندراني

i think أشكر لك is correct in classical arabic


----------



## Hemza

Oh yes, I'm really sorry, I thought it was not correct then I tried with "a36i-k" and "a36i laka" which are both correct. Again, sorry for my mistake


----------



## إسكندراني

You are correct that nobody seems to use it now. But it's used in the Qur'an ، واشكروا لي ولا تكفرون and grammatically fits other valid patterns.


----------



## cherine

The structure أشكر لك is also correct and used, but when followed by mentioning what it is you're thankful for:
أشكر لك تعاونك معي
أشكر لك مساعدتك إياي/لي
أشكر لك مجيئك اليوم


----------

